# connexion entre deux mac



## midemur (29 Janvier 2006)

j'ai relie par un cable ethernet l'IMAC G5 avec le Mac 5260/120

le 5260 est configure
- panneau de controle
         reseau = ethertalk
- configuration acces
         identite reseau fait
         partage fichiers actif
- dans le selecteur = appletalk actif

l'IMAC G5 est configure
- preferences systeme
          reseau         ethernet integre        appletalk actif

dans la fenetre reseau du finder IMAC G5 il apparait l'icone du 5260; lorsque on fait un double clic sur cet icone la reponse est:
echec de la connexion
ce serveur de fichiers utilise une version incompatible du protocole AFP.
vous ne pouvez vous y connecter.

avec mes remerciements,


----------



## Alycastre (29 Janvier 2006)

midemur a dit:
			
		

> j'ai relie par un cable ethernet l'IMAC G5 avec le Mac 5260/120
> 
> le 5260 est configure
> - panneau de controle
> ...


Je suis sec sur ce genre de configuration, mais apparemment la réponse t'est donnée par le message d'alerte


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2006)

Le 5260 est sous quel système ? Il doit avoir une version permettant d'accéder au réseau via TCP/IP, je ne sais plus à partir du quel c'est, mais sans doute 8.1 ou 8.5.


----------



## blacoste (30 Janvier 2006)

L'idéal est de travailler sous OS 9 d'un côté et OS X de l'autre.
Résumons ce qu'il faut faire (testé avec succès entre un Powerbook G4 et un PM 6100) :

&#8226; sur le G5 : 
1 - créer une configuration dans "réseau", en choisissant ethernet puis TCP/IP
configurer IPv4 en manuel
adresse IP du genre 192.168.1.1
sous-réseau 255.255.255.0
Donner un nom au G5 pour l'identifier sur le réseau
2 - Activer le partage de fichier dans "Partage"
Cocher "partage de fichier Mac" 
Le G5 est maintenant un serveur de fichiers Mac

&#8226; Sur le 5260 :

1 - créer une configuraton
Tableau de bord TCP/IP : fichier>configurations.
Dupliquer la config existante en lui donnant un autre nom et la sélectionner.
Connexion : choisir "ethernet" puis "manuellement" dans le menu "configuration".
Entrer une adresse IP "192.168.1.2" et "255.255.255.0" en sous-réseau.
Fermer la fenêtre, cliquer sur enregistrer.
2 - Régler Appletalk sur Ethernet (tableau de bord)
3 - Partager les fichiers
Tableau de bord "Partage" : donner un nom et un mot de passe à l'ordinateur.
Cocher la case "autoriser les connexions TCP/IP" puis cliquer sur "activer".
4 - Utilisateurs et groupes
Onglet "utilisateurs et groupes" : double-clic sur invité
Pour accepter les invités, choisir "partage" dans le menu "afficher" et cocher la bonne case.
Fermer la denêtre "invité".
5 - Connexion à Mac OS X
Dans le sélecteur, choisir "Appleshare". Le nom du G5 doit apparaître. Cliquer dessus puis sur "connecter".
Entrer alors le nom et le mot de passe du G5 (en cochant "Ajouter au trousseau" si la manip est fréquente).
Cliquer sur "Connecter" et les disques accessibles du G5 apparaîtront.
Cliquer sur les volumes du G5 désirés et faire "OK".

Volà en résumé ce qui devrait bien se passer.
Truc paru dans SVM Mac de sept. 2004 pour connecter un G5 à un PM sous OS9.
Copie intégrale de l'article sur demande.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2006)

blacoste a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal est de travailler sous OS 9 d'un côté et OS X de l'autre.
> Résumons ce qu'il faut faire (testé avec succès entre un Powerbook G4 et un PM 6100) :
> 
> ? sur le G5 :
> ...



J'ai appliqué à l'époque (cad il y 1 an environ) la méthode parue dans cet article entre un PM 8600 sous OS 9.1 et un iMac g5 sous 10.2.x (puis sous 10.3.x et maintenant sous 10.4.x) et je confirme que ça marche.

Bon, c'es sûr que si c'est pour un gros transfert de données, faut pas être pressé. Mais alors pas du tout (on a le temps d'aller cueillir le café, de le torrefacter  , de le moudre, de le faire couler, le boire et même faire la vaisselle !)

Sly54


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2006)

Sly54 a dit:
			
		

> (on a le temps d'aller cueillir le café, de le torrefacter  , de le moudre, de le faire couler, le boire et même faire la vaisselle !)
> 
> Sly54



Essaie de le *torréfier*, tu gagneras cinq minutes !


----------



## Berthold (1 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de le *torréfier*, tu gagneras cinq minutes !


*T'aurais* mieux *fiait* de le torréfier


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de le *torréfier*, tu gagneras cinq minutes !




Oups ! :rose: 
Voilà ce que c'est que de ne boire que du café moulu !


Sly54, jura, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne l'y (re)prendrait plus


----------



## MortyBlake (1 Février 2006)

Sly54 a dit:
			
		

> Oups ! :rose:
> Voilà ce que c'est que de ne boire que du café moulu !
> 
> 
> Sly54, jura, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne l'y (re)prendrait plus



Oui, mais même si le Matador est fier, le tort est fait...

Oups, Oups   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Berthold (2 Février 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais même si le Matador est fier, le tort est fait...
> 
> Oups, Oups   :love: :love: :love:


Ah ! le matador ! c'est qu'il torée, fier. :love: :rose:


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (2 Février 2006)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! le matador ! c'est qu'il torée, fier. :love: :rose:



Ah bon ? Et toi, qu'est-ce que t'aurais fait ?


----------



## MortyBlake (2 Février 2006)

Pierre-Jean GOULIER a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Et toi, qu'est-ce que t'aurais fait ?



Il mate, et celui qui mate, adore, même s'il donne tort au torreau


----------



## Berthold (3 Février 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Il mate, et celui qui mate, adore, même s'il donne tort au torreau


Et, c'est bien connu, le tort tue.


----------



## rodger (5 Février 2006)

Salut
J'ai aussi un problème de partage fichier entre 2 mac :
Impossible d'activer le partage de fichier sur l'un d'eux.

1/ Mac G5 OSX.3.9
 TCP/IP configurer IPv4 via DHCP
 adresse IP du genre 192.168.0.3
 sous-réseau 255.255.255.0

2/ Mac G4 OSX.3.9
 TCP/IP configurer IPv4 via DHCP
  adresse IP du genre 192.168.0.4
  sous-réseau 255.255.255.0

Impossible de cocher activation du partage de fichier sur ce Mac (ça reste grisé)

j'ai un routeur d'adresse IP 192.168.0.1

Si vous avez une astuces ça serai cool.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2006)

Le cadenas, en bas à gauche de la fenêtre, il serait pas en position "fermée", des fois ?


----------



## rodger (6 Février 2006)

Non il est bien ouvert.

Quand je coche la ligne "partage de fichier", celle-ci se grise et le message "démarrage du partage..." apparaît mais je peux attendre 3 heures comme ça rien ne se passe.
Est-ce que en démarrant sur le root je pourrait modifier des trucs?
Je ne l'ai jamais fait et ça me fait un peu flipper.


----------



## fleli (7 Février 2006)

le plus simple a mon avis 
c'est de connecter les machines via un hub ethernet
gestion automatique des adresses IP etc.

FL


----------



## rodger (8 Février 2006)

Il faudait que je réinstalle mon routeur ?
J'ai pris un modèle standard netgear RP614 V3.

Le pire c'est que ça a marché longtemps et suite à une manipe que je ne me rappelle plus:
réseau out. Par contre le net fonctionne sur les deux postes.
Bref m'énervent ces bécanes.


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Février 2006)

rodger a dit:
			
		

> Il faudait que je réinstalle mon routeur ?
> J'ai pris un modèle standard netgear RP614 V3.
> 
> Le pire c'est que ça a marché longtemps et suite à une manipe que je ne me rappelle plus:
> ...



Si tu ne peux pas cocher "partage de fichiers" ça ne vient pas du routeur mais du Mac.

Est-ce que ta session est une session sur un compte administrateur ?

De plus essaie d'activer l'AppleTalk (si c'est possible).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne peux pas cocher "partage de fichiers" ça ne vient pas du routeur mais du Mac.
> 
> Est-ce que ta session est une session sur un compte administrateur ?
> 
> De plus essaie d'activer l'AppleTalk (si c'est possible).



 Morty,

Et en dehors de ça, la neige était bonne ?


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Morty,
> 
> Et en dehors de ça, la neige était bonne ?



Aussi blanche que mon Ipod, et plein soleil. Pas une ligne ADSL à 20km à la ronde... desintox express, mais j'ai rechuté ce soir


----------



## rodger (13 Février 2006)

Apple Talk est activé et il y a marqué admin sous l'icône de la session en cours
La case d'activation de "partage de fichier" se grise avec la mention  activation en cours
mais rien  ne se passe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2006)

rodger a dit:
			
		

> Apple Talk est activé et il y a marqué admin sous l'icône de la session en cours
> La case d'activation de "partage de fichier" se grise avec la mention  activation en cours
> mais rien  ne se passe.



Ça arrive que l'activation du partage de fichiers prennent longtemps (quoi que je pensais ce phénomène limité à Mac OS 9.x et plus anciens). Pour y pallier, sous les anciens Mac OS, il y avait un ou deux fichiers invisibles à supprimer. Sous OS X, j'ai deux hypothèses, soit, c'est pareil (mais lesquels ?), soit une réparation des autorisations !


----------



## MortyBlake (13 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça arrive que l'activation du partage de fichiers prennent longtemps (quoi que je pensais ce phénomène limité à Mac OS 9.x et plus anciens). Pour y pallier, sous les anciens Mac OS, il y avait un ou deux fichiers invisibles à supprimer. Sous OS X, j'ai deux hypothèses, soit, c'est pareil (mais lesquels ?), soit une réparation des autorisations !



D'accord avec toi, la réparation des autorisations est probablement la première chose à essayer. 

Voir ensuite si du poste qu'on arrive pas à partager si on peut se connecter sur celui qui est partageable (ce qui permettrait déjà d'échanger des fichier), puis éventuellement de créeer transitoirement un nouveau compte administrateur et de voir si le partage reste impossible


----------



## rodger (14 Février 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne peux pas cocher "partage de fichiers" ça ne vient pas du routeur mais du Mac.
> 
> Est-ce que ta session est une session sur un compte administrateur ?
> 
> De plus essaie d'activer l'AppleTalk (si c'est possible).



Je suis bien sur un compte admin, et AppleTalk est bien activé.
Lorsque je coche partage de fichier la fonction reste grisé avec l'intitulé activation en cours, mais rien ne se passe.


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Février 2006)

rodger a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien sur un compte admin, et AppleTalk est bien activé.
> Lorsque je coche partage de fichier la fonction reste grisé avec l'intitulé activation en cours, mais rien ne se passe.



As tu réparer les autorisations ? (Applications/utilitaires/utilitaires disque)


----------



## rodger (14 Février 2006)

Oui j'ai réparé les autorisations.
Je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter à mon second ordi qui lui a les fichiers partagés.
Je vais rester sur mon disque dur externe!


----------



## Eternalrhapsody (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 
je souhaiterais transférer des fichiers- à l'aide d'un câble éthernet croisé- d'un imac sous mac OS 8.5 à un iBook sous Tiger. La procédure fonctionne jusqu'à ce que l'iBook m'indique : "Ce serveur de fichiers utilise une version incompatible du protocole AFP. Vous ne pouvez vous y connecter."
J'ai trouvé sur le forum des cas similaires mais avec le système 9 et pas 8.5...j'ai tout de même tenté quelques manip mais ça n'a pas marché...:rateau: :
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

Commence par télécharger sur cette page la mise à jour 8.6, puis active Appletalk sur l'ibook, tu devrais normalement pouvoir monter le disque de l'iBook sur le bureau de l'iMac via appleShare.


----------



## PPNM (4 Mars 2006)

ce n'est pas une réponse, mais une situation analogue au post de départ:

G4 sous 10.4.5 et 4400 G3 sous 9.1 reliés par câble ethernet (croisé ou droit, c'est pareil).
Adresses IP fixes sur chacun, appleTalk activé etc...

G4 vers 4400: aucun PB, tout nickel.
4400 vers serveur G4: connexion parfaite en invité; en utilisateur référencé, la fenêtre de visualisation serveur G4 apparait fugitivement puis plantage appleShare.
Nom et MDP sont bons.

Sans doute un PB d'autorisations sur le G4?
Mais lequel?.

Si QQun a résolu un cas similaire (moi j'ai abandonné) je suis preneur.

AL


----------

